# Further Confusion 2012: Camping?



## LostWolf (Jan 5, 2012)

Anyone going to be camping somewhere near Further Confusion 2012? There's a slim chance that I might be going for the 12th and 13th and leaving on 14th. If I go I'd like to find someone to share a campsite with, I sleep in my car so all I need is a place to park. I just looked to the dates for camping at the Anthony Lake Chabot Campground and thee are no tent campsites available.


----------



## LostWolf (Jan 5, 2012)

It looks like the Joseph D. Grant County Park is the closest campsites I can find, it's approximately 15 miles away. 
http://www.sccgov.org/portal/site/p...ntId=c3c698ba77784010VgnVCM10000048dc4a92____


----------

